# Any help gratefully appreciated - SO2 and hydrogen peroxide



## Tayla (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi there,
I react to sulphur preservative (one dried apricot = immediate reaction)...problem is I have a huge love of wine! 
I enjoying tasting and learning about wine  - I'm not a winemaker  but I thought I'd post here to see if anyone can help me figure this out:

I have been adding hydrogen peroxide to my glass of wine over the past year (with huge differences in the way I feel). But I don't know how much I should be adding. 

I originally found out about the benefits of added hydrogen peroxide after trying a product at our local wineshop that removes 50-80% of SO2 in wine (product is called 'so2go'). However, I object to paying for a tiny bottle of diluted H202 when I have a bottle sitting in my fridge. So what I am trying to figure out is how much H202 should I add to a glass of wine inorder to remove/reduce the sulphur dioxide?....

*I have 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide. Can someone please let me know how I should dilute this (i.e. the ratio of H202 to distilled water) and how many drops should be added to my 150ml glass of wine to reduce the SO2.
*

I will be eternally grateful for any answers 
Thank you in anticipation! 
Tayla


----------



## Rocky (Aug 18, 2011)

Tayla, I wish I could help you but I did not pay complete attention in Chemistry class. It would seem to me, however, that adding the H2O2 to the wine combines it with the SO2 to form H2S and O2 (Hydrogen Sulfide and Oxygen). Do you detect a "rotten egg" odor initially when the H2O2 is added? If so, that would be the H2S and it would dissapate quickly. I would not think you would have to dillute the H2O2, rather you would add less, so your problem is reduced to how much or the 35% H2O2 should be added. I am not able to calculate this with any degree of certainty, but you might want to send a private message to "Ibglowin" on this site. He is a chemist and may be able to help.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Tayla below is a link for a calculator for reducing S02 in wine with the addition of hydrogen peroxide.
http://vinoenology.com/calculators/SO2-addition/

Here is another link about the subject.

Doing a Google search for " hydrogen peroxide for reduction of s02 in wine" will bring up many more articles on this subject.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well welcome.

Sorry i don't have an answer for you - but the link that Dan posted seems to be your best bet.

Stick around - the winemaking just might rub off on you


----------



## Tayla (Aug 19, 2011)

*Many thanks!*

 Thank you all so much for your replies.

Rocky - I too wish I'd paid a little more attention in chem class. I'm being punished for it now!  There is no odor when I add the H202, it does not alter the wine at all (on the nose or to taste). I think you are right about not needing to dilute...I was too focused on how they are making the 'so2go' product. I think they dilute their H202 because of the risk of skin burns when people are using the product (in spray or a vile). But because I am doing this at home with a dropper I do not need to dilute. Thank you for that and for the contact - I will send a message.

Runningwolf - great links. They didn't come up in my original search ...I think it was because I was using Google New Zealand. I will have a read and see what I can figure out. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!

Winemaker_3352 - thanks for the welcome. Luckily I live in a wine region....so lots of great wine to fuel my habit  But I must say I do have a huge interest in winemaking and wouldn't rule out a bit of land and some vines myself one day. I've certainly enjoyed reading the posts here - and have learnt a lot.

Thanks again for taking the time to reply.
Cheers
Tayla


----------



## HankRearden (Nov 9, 2016)

Any idea if Hydrogen Peroxide will remove H2S produced by yeast (rotten egg smell)? 
Or just the sulfides introduced as preservatives


----------

